
Building 360 video - ghosh
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1638767863078802/under-the-hood-building-360-video/
======
thiagopnts
I wrote a library to play these videos:
[https://github.com/thiagopnts/video-360](https://github.com/thiagopnts/video-360)

~~~
deskamess
Very impressive... Do you have a toolset for converting regular video to 360?

